# JTF-2 Patrol / Tactical vests? any info?



## pappy (26 Sep 2004)

I've heard though the rumor mill that JTF-2 and other dare I used the term "High Speed-Low Drag" units are using a new Tac-Vest on steroids? made by Pacific Safety Products

Different then the current CADPAT Tactical Vests that have yet to trickle down to all you CAF folks. Modular and tons of pockets, options,etc.
any info, opinions, comments out there?

I've seen the standard issue (sorry for the dry humor) Tac-Vests, nice improvement over the 82-pattern gear and our old ALICE crap.  
I'm sure all you guys are still waiting for them, sucks to see Canada following US government "military funding" policies, would be nice if the gov't bean counters gave the military the funds they needed.  

My heart goes out to the active duty Marines that posts here, I see the government still hasn't learned, sounds like some of the same problems we had back in my day.  
But even with the problems you Marines are doing a GREAT JOB!  Keep it up!
Don't think I don't respect the CAF guys doing their part either.  All of you deserve our respect and support.  

Lets all not forget the freedom we enjoy is paid for by the sweat and blood of the these young men serving today. 
Semper Fi Marine



CADPAT and MARPAT almost makes me wish I was younger and back in,  hell what am I saying, everything makes me want to be young again.


----------



## soldiers301 (26 Sep 2004)

It is probably a personal purchase, but the equipment of JTF-2 is also not known by everyone, it can be issue for JTF-2 but not for all soldiers.


----------



## Fusaki (26 Sep 2004)

I doubt that any gear that would identify an operator as being JTF2 would be mentioned on this site.


----------



## pappy (27 Sep 2004)

Lets give this a try... some pics from a friend...


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Sep 2004)

Pacific Safety Product are probably one of the DND Authorized dealer to produce some stuff with CADPAT. But this vest have not the NSN (NATO Stock Number) tag on, so this is not an issue one.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Oct 2004)

Not issued to the common soldier anyway.


----------



## rw4th (1 Oct 2004)

Cool vests.

Guys, think about this question for a sec.

Anyway, here is my $0.02: 

It would stand to reason that a unit like JTF would buy and use whatever they want. Anyone remember the pics of the Haiti evacuation? Paraclete RAVs and Custom PSP body armour were clearly visible. They also had custom quads and AN-PVS 21s. If you look at the DND's site, you'll see all sorts of custom vest and body armour in the gallery. You'll also notice the Hummers; know anyone in the CF who has those?. Bottom line, they have their own budget and they evaluate and choose their own equipment. Their budget and purchasing is "out of the loop". I'd also be quite sure that individual operators have ALOT of leeway in purchasing and wearing their own equipment.

That said, I'm a kit slut of the worst kind, so if ya got more pics, post them up!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Oct 2004)

Although they do by many things we common soldiers dream of and tend to sneak in field training I don't think they have cart blance to buy anything that suits their fancy.  Although they are elite they still must have some semblence of uniformity in what they wear, what they shoot etc.


----------



## pappy (2 Oct 2004)

I can post a few more pictures if you guys want, I didn't want to waste any bandwidth, I'm sure I can dig up a few more somewhere.

The US Special Operations groups got the new body armour that is common place today with our troops, years before it was issued to regular forces.

Sometimes good things roll down hill...

When I was in the Corps my unit was on-board the same ship as a SEAL team heading to Norway.  Those guys got to use all sorts of non-military gear, granted they still wore issue cammies they did use non-military packs and boots and cold weather layers.

let me know if more pics would be on interest....


----------



## rw4th (2 Oct 2004)

> Although they are elite they still must have some semblence of uniformity in what they wear, what they shoot etc.


That makes sense, especially in what they shoot, for simple logistical purposes. However if you examine the pictures available from open sources (DND web site, Haiti pictures, and other pictures) you'll notice that there is probably no â Å“unitâ ? level equipment standards (except for weapons), or that said standards are much looser then anybody else's in the army. I would also hazard a guess that any â Å“standardizationâ ? occurs more at a task/mission/sub-unit level. 

Anyway, all we can do is assume since I don't think anyone in this conversation has been there, and I think we all know the saying about assuming 


Pappy, To quote myself


> That said, I'm a kit slut of the worst kind, so if ya got more pics, post them up!


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

ok, these are some more pic of the Patrol Vest I rounded up.
The PV has two pouches on the front, right and left of the main opening, which is fastened with 3-fastex buckles.
These modular pouches can be swapped around as needed, two of each insert is inculded.
One is designed to hold 6 30rd M16 mags.  or four M16 mags and four pistol mags.
The other pouch insert is for C9 / SAW mags, or 8 MP5 mags, can be used to old rations, first aid gear, etc, etc
The C9 pouch inserts have one cover flap that fastens with a fastex buckle and Velcro, velcro has flap to cover it for slient opening. 
The bottom of the fastex strap connects onto the PV's attached pouch.
These inserts fasten into the PV pouched with Velcro / snaps and a zipper.
both inserts are lined.
these first pics show the C9 style inserts...


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

The C7 / M16 mag style inserts....
Stiffened with plastic insert in the liner.
two flaps, with snaps and Velcro, velcro can be covered over with attached flaps
If Velcro is used the CADPAT velcro cover in the front of the PV pouch is attaced to the large strip of velcro
thats sewn onto the liner.


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

the large accessory pouches on each hip, large fastex buckels, if the pouched aren't used, the flap and strap
can be used to snug up the 3-mag pouch attached to the front of this pouch.
This three mag pouch can be used to hold smoke or frags, also pistol or MP5 mags.
Versitility seems the key design points.
Behind the large ration / accrssory / water bottle pouch is a open topped pocket for empty mags, pistol, etc.  Attachment points inside.
These ration / water bottle / mag / accessery pouches zip off to expose PALS type attachment points.
there is a velcro sealed opeing into the main compartment of the front panel for comm gear, etc.
Behind this is a small velcro mesh pouch.  Two additional velcro sealed pouched are on ether side of the main opening.  
Each main panel has a main zipper pouch for maps, rations, etc, inside this are attachment points along with elastic loops for 12 ga. shells or chem lights, etc


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

some pics of the modular pouches with the inserts attached,
on each side of this pouch are pistol mag, letherman, small knife pouches


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

some of the misc pouched located in the inside main panels, there are 7 of these along with two opening into the main map pockets inside the front panels,
these are the ones with the large zippers.
These misc. pouches can hold a pistol, rations etc.


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

some more pic of the pouches


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

opps notice the small mesh pockets on the back side of the zip on/off ration / water bottle pouches in the last pics

These are pics of the two upper chest pocuhes, these apprear to be designed to hold up to 12, but more realistically 6 40mm rounds, three each side.
These pouches have three pockets, open open topped one behind the pouch on the main panel, and the pouch itself has two, one can be accessed from eash side 
via a zip down flap, secured with velcro and snap, three large elastic loops are inside that hold 40mm rds. could be used for other items
the main flap covers a second pocuh thats seperated from the 40mm pocket with a liner, inside thie top opening pocket is elastic loops for pistol mags, but might also hold three 40mm rds, but seems like a tight fit. First aid gear could fit here too, compass, etc, etc,
Two snaps and velcro secure the flap, velcro has flap to cover velcro, and typical of all velcro flaps inside the flap is a pocket to accept the velcro covers leaving the velcro free to do it's thing.


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

more pics


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

and more pics.... getting tired yet?
The upper shoulder rifle butt pads, a rubber textured surface, unzips one side to rout hydration tube, comms, store height adjusters.
note rifle butt attachment loops.
Typical each side.
Upper shoulder staps are lightly padded, to inclde the back of neck area.  Neck opeing edge is covered with seude.
Grab handle on back of neck.
more velcro hydration loops, rifle sling keepers etc.


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

and more, does it end yet?
incudes inside of main panel zippered pocket, note attachment loops
inside most all pouches are attachment points and cord loops.

back of vest has 4 take up staps that could hold goretex, etc cam net, etc


----------



## painswessex (3 Oct 2004)

I work in a QM those pouches are all just variations of the tacvest we all get isued. I have interchangeable pouches on mine that i can swap as i see fit.


----------



## soldiers301 (3 Oct 2004)

pappy, 
         What is the price for this vest ? And where we can find it ?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Oct 2004)

Although the pouches are interchangeable I doubt you've seen the pouch variations he posted.  Which is good because you don't need to replace the whole vest with add on pouches.  The current standard vest is certainly lacking in the amount of mags you can carry.


----------



## pappy (3 Oct 2004)

Soliders301 - I have no idea what this Patrol Vest would cost, I've only gotten pictures sent to me from a friend who knows how to tease me with my kit addiction. An old buddy who stays in touch over the years, we discuss kit from time to time and he sent me these pictures to show me some new stuff.  All I know is that it was made by Pacific Safety Producs, they might have something on thier website.  But..... the skinny I got was that these are  a "Special Production" for a un-named group...  from the pics I got and the info I got from him it seems these Patrol vests and Chest rigs where produced in both TW and AR CADPAT. And both share similar features and can use some of the same modular pouches.

When I asked him what it would take to get one of these he just laughed... So I assume they are a small production run.

Painswesses - the modular concept seems different from the standard CF Tac-Vest, on the Tac-vest the C9 and water bottle / rations pouches are each totaly sperate from each other and you remove the entire pouch and replace with the desired one.  The Partol Vest has a permently attached "uni-sex" pouch that the removeable C9 / C7 poches insert into and mate with permentaly attached mounting system , sorry if the description is lacking.  if you remove these C7 / C9 pouches your left with a permemently attached partial pouch, which is the outer skin / bottom section of the modular inserts.  The Modular inserts provide the respective flaps and covers for the top.  The 2 pistol mag pouches mounted on each side of these bottom permemently attached pouch.  Two each side, for a total of 4.

The other pouches are removeable entirely, as they have zippers on each side and come of as one whole peice, these pouches do not have anything to do with the insert type pouches described above.  Below these zip off pouches are PALS attachments.  These zip off pouches are located towards the rear sides, and also have a 3-mag / gernade(s) pouches attached to them.  These two zip off pouches are larger then the modeular C9 pouches described above.

My friend noticed that if these large pouch are empty and the mag pouch is used if can sort of be folded down and the pocuh pocket flap and fasttex strap can be clamped down over it to compress the empty pouch and making the loaded mag pouch snug up and be held tight againt the body of the vest. thus reducing bulk and width without actually removing pouch.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Oct 2004)

I sure hope Mike has the bandwith problem fixed, those pics would really overload it if not. Pappy, try uploading any pictures you have to the Photo Gallery, that way they stay there and won't disappear when the thread goes stale. Also easier for everyone to access. Cheers.


----------



## KevinB (4 Oct 2004)

Painswesses - the PSP vest is not like the issued TV POS at all.

Pappy nice pics - I saw a few this summer (in a buddies basement in Ottawa...) and did not expect to see then on the net so soon.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Oct 2004)

Ottawa eh.


----------



## rw4th (4 Oct 2004)

What happened to the pics ... can't see the pics  :crybaby:


----------



## MikeM (4 Oct 2004)

Yeah I can't see any of the pictures either.


----------



## rw4th (4 Oct 2004)

Ok, all the pics are working for me now. Thank you to whoever/whatever fixed them 

Now that is a nice piece of kit. It's to bad PSP does not advertise their stuff for public sale.


----------



## pappy (5 Oct 2004)

opps sorry if I overloaded the server a bit with all the pics....

KevinB, haha yeah my buddy has shown me some interesting stuff.....  
You should see the nice CADPAT TW and AR Sniper Combats he had, damn nice stuff...
But then again maybe you have....

glad everyone enjoyed the pics.


----------



## kelton (6 Oct 2004)

Tactical vests are obviously better tactically, but they have soemthing that are webbing dont and thats the butt pack. Our butt pack can almost fit any type of kit in it while there isn't a pouch that can fit so much on the tactical vest


----------



## foerestedwarrior (6 Oct 2004)

well we are supposed to have the small pack, or recce bag or whatever to suplement it, but that is not exactly here yet. though, a buddy of mine in my unit who was on ROTO-0 to afghanistan was my wep det commander on SG this year, and he carried everything he needed in his vest, though his one pocket was ridiculously full it worked i think, i get mine tomorow so we will see.


----------



## Bean (6 Oct 2004)

Only had the TV a short time, but to get around the no but-pack issue we tool two approaches.  First, we did successfully connect out 82 pattern pack to the bottom of the center panel.  Didn't fit perfectly but did the job well enough for the couple of weekends it was required.  Also tried connecting the Modular packets from Wheeler (CP) and they fit perfectly in the vertical webbing on the back of the center panel (Yoke) and positioned low enough didn't interfere with the use of a pack.  Downside to both options were that it was a little on the floppy side, but the extra carriage space fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## KevinB (7 Oct 2004)

Guys - we now have authourity to wear commerical chestrigs and LBV's - simply because all of our documentation of the failures of the TV - I am sorry that some of you feel I am slagging the best peice of kit you have ever been issued  :

Sadly it is a POS - PSP makes some great vests - unfortunately the chairborne ranger committee picked the wrong one...


----------



## Morpheus32 (7 Oct 2004)

Well said Kevin....

Jeff


----------



## Burrows (7 Oct 2004)

So you are allowed to wear commerical LBVs now? that sounds cool. Would surplused 82 pat webbing count as commercial now? although im only a cadet of all the different types of webbing ive tried ive found the 82 to fit best. I expect i am missing some though.


----------



## Britney Spears (7 Oct 2004)

KevinB, perhaps you could start a thread on field expedient improvements to the TV?

Many members of the board have already had extensive experience with it, so it will be a service to fellow members to list some of the little tricks, like bungie cord in the side panel straps. No need for everyone to figure this out by themselves.


----------



## zak (8 Oct 2004)

Ive had mine for about a year and a half now, one tour with it (roto 13).  The biggest problem Ive found is that they were made quite poorly.  Most of the vest started falling apart quite quickly.  The snaps on the frog tend to break quite easily.  Infact almost everyone in my platoon had at least one of there snaps broken by the time the tour was over.  As well the fact that it only carries 4 extra mags is odd.  As for load carriage, i didn't find it a problem.  Where we used to store stuff in our but pack most of us just  carried the rest of our kit in out back packs ie nuke, Alice, avenger.  

The biggest peeve i have about the new vest is that clothe the soldier designed it so that it would be modular in that every soldier could customize it to how they preferred it and the first thing that happens is higher ups go and make SOPs and Kit lists throwing the original idea out the window.


----------



## Britney Spears (8 Oct 2004)

> The biggest peeve i have about the new vest is that clothe the soldier designed it so that it would be modular in that every soldier could customize it to how they preferred it and the first thing that happens is higher ups go and make SOPs and Kit lists throwing the original idea out the window.



Rephrase that: clothe the soldier designed it so that it would be modular in that every soldier could customize it to how they the higer ups preferred it

See, now it makes perfect sense.


----------



## zak (8 Oct 2004)




----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Oct 2004)

KevinB I assume you are refering to operational only.  Is this a CANFORGEN type issue?  Can you now post the info as to what the problems are?  I seem to recall in Roto 0 that the 3VP boys took any rig they wanted as well as painted their cmbts/wpns/equipment etc.  2VP on the other hand tends to be a bit more anal.


----------



## KevinB (10 Oct 2004)

Yes OP usage only.

The TF RSM looked at the UCR's (submitted by Recce Sqn LdSH(RC), Recce Pl (3VP), B Coy (1VP) and the ASIC guys and decided rather than wait for the UCR's to make their way throught the Ottawa laborynth he woudl authorise troops to use CADPAT TW and AR off the shelf vest troops had bought with the own $ (cause the issue stuff sucks) and delegated down to the individual sgtmaj's what non CADPAT rigs could be worn to be chosen by them (so far everything under the sun has been authrorized as we have OD Green, German Chest Rigs in their desert Flectar, Tan, Coyote Brown rigs etc...)

Back at the home units it is the RSM's call (at least Regs)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Oct 2004)

thanks but still waiting for the reasons that they suck because as you are aware when at home and not gearing up for rotation no training is done so the 1 day on the range isn't enough for me to see what's wrong with it.


----------



## Andyboy (23 Nov 2004)

PAPPY HOW COULD YOU!? 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36071&item=2285473729&rd=1

For shame. :'(


----------



## pappy (23 Nov 2004)

Forgive me Father for I have sinned.  In a momemt of weakness I stayed from the path of rightiousness.  But I have seen the Word of the Lord and wisdom has come back to my feeble brain.  Glad it didn't sell!!!!, I have since changed my ways and have placed this Patrol Vest back on to it's rightful place of honor on the high pillar of rightious 782 Gear.

I would never have fogiven myself if this PV had sold.

I will now go do pushups, bends-and-thrusts and mountain climbers till I punk.

Sorry Andy I will never stray again!


----------



## Andyboy (24 Nov 2004)

Removed


----------



## rw4th (25 Nov 2004)

pappy said:
			
		

> Forgive me Father for I have sinned.   In a momemt of weakness I stayed from the path of rightiousness.   But I have seen the Word of the Lord and wisdom has come back to my feeble brain.   Glad it didn't sell!!!!, I have since changed my ways and have placed this Patrol Vest back on to it's rightful place of honor on the high pillar of rightious 782 Gear.
> 
> I would never have fogiven myself if this PV had sold.
> 
> ...


Damn ... CDN $529.35 and your reserve still wasn't met? How much were you asking for it?  ???


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2004)

I know a few guys that would pay more than than $700...


----------



## Kal (8 Dec 2004)

Pappy, you sure you don't want to make a private sale for that vest?.........


----------



## wpns421 (10 Dec 2004)

The JTF trialed the CADPAT Tac Vest long before it was trialed and finally approved for issue to the rest of the CF, trialed it and found it did not meet their requirements and based upon their recommendations were given a tac vest that met those specific needs.


----------



## Andyboy (3 Jan 2005)

I just re-visited this old thread. 

"The JTF trialed the CADPAT Tac Vest long before it was trialed and finally approved for issue to the rest of the CF, trialed it and found it did not meet their requirements and based upon their recommendations were given a tac vest that met those specific needs."


Were you drunk when you wrote this? it sounds like drunk-talk. Try saying it out loud. Drunk-talk or an eight year old.


----------



## qjdb (5 Jan 2005)

obviously made sense to everyone else .

He is saying that the JTF or whatever did their own trial and killed the idea for themselves, before the rest of the CF did a trial and purchase of it.

better?

Q


----------



## Andyboy (6 Jan 2005)

No kiddin'? Is that what he meant? Gee thanks, thank goodness you cleared it up for me.  : Geeze Louise.

 I was just commenting on the style of writing and the repetition of the word trial. Try reading it out loud, it sounds funny.


----------



## Infanteer (6 Jan 2005)

Maybe it's JTF-talk?


----------



## qjdb (6 Jan 2005)

sorry about that, didn't mean to imply that you didn't know what he meant, but from what I can tell, the composition was correct, and makes sense as is.

JTF talk.  Nice  ;D

Q


----------



## KevinB (7 Jan 2005)

qjdb said:
			
		

> obviously made sense to everyone else .
> 
> He is saying that the JTF or whatever did their own trial and killed the idea for themselves, before the rest of the CF did a trial and purchase of it.
> 
> ...



 :

I think Andy know a wee bit better than you


----------



## Andyboy (9 Jan 2005)

I just want to know if he said it out loud. What are you hiding? Were you his english teacher? Say it out loud! Say it!;D


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2005)

Yet another "JTF themed" thread that turns into a pissing contest !  Why does this happene almost every single time ?


----------



## Andyboy (9 Jan 2005)

Because everyone wants to pretend they know something about them that no-one else does. 

In this particular instance it was a lame jpke on my part being misinterpreted. Thanks for chiming in though.


----------



## qjdb (10 Jan 2005)

Andyboy, I sent you a PM.

The rest of you, I am sorry that I got into a 'Grammar discussion'.   I swore to myself that I wouldn't ever do that, and so of course it happened   :

And for those of you who think that I was trying to talk as an 'expert' or whatever on the Vest, I was not doing that by any means, so please forgive, if that is how it came across.

Quentin

12 Jan 05 - modified to change spelling   :gunner:


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jan 2005)

......but you spelt grammar wrong


----------



## Patroels (5 Jul 2005)

When starting up this reply, I was met with this:

Warning: this topic has not been posted in for at least 100 days.
Unless you're sure you want to reply, please consider starting a new topic.

... But I am completely sure...

I have to comment on the genius that is the "JTF-2 Patrol Vest"
Of course I only have the pictures to go by, but what pictures...
What details... So many thought about so many needs (or problems), and then the solutions for them.

I'm gob-smacked 

Thanks for putting this info out for us simple mortals to enjoy and learn from. A picture really says more than a thousand words!

Regards
Troels, humming the "If I were a rich man"-song


----------



## pappy (6 Jul 2005)

I did do a little over kill on the pics...  I think I crashed the server that day, got a nasty, but earned note from the site sysop, again sorry for the ### of pics, but glad folks are still enjoying them,  I'm sure other folks here can comment on the details better then me...


----------



## Andyboy (13 Jul 2005)

Quick question to anyone who has seen, handled or is interested. If available how much would you pay for a Patrol Vest? How much for a completely modular (PALS based) version?  

Just out of curiosity of course.


----------



## MJP (13 Jul 2005)

Now your talking......price for vest alone with no pouches or with some pouches?


----------



## Andyboy (13 Jul 2005)

For now, vest alone. Pouches a separate issue. 

While we're at it how many of you would be interested, depending on the price?


----------



## MJP (13 Jul 2005)

I'd be in.  Would love to get a better system but keep getting shot down(which sucks conssidering we have a open kit policy in the field).


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Jul 2005)

at $300 or less for a rig I would be in....course I would still have to hide the cost from 9er domestic


----------



## Patroels (13 Jul 2005)

@Andyboy: You've got a PM

Regards
Troels

P.S. A price-quote on a vest with additional pouches would be very interesting... PM or no PM ;D


----------



## KevinB (13 Jul 2005)

Andy - I was over at 3VP dropping stuff to Paracowboy (I found more stuff in a box btw)  - Several of the Sgts are interested in Chest Rigs and Patrol Vests - as long as the price is not too bad -- I did not dicusss the price with them.


----------



## MJP (13 Jul 2005)

As well I'm sure I could drum up interest over at 1VP..


----------



## KevinB (13 Jul 2005)

MJP said:
			
		

> As well I'm sure I could drum up interest over at 1VP..


Mike - charge $10 extra on each on and put it in the buy Pete a vest fund ---- I am guessing it might solve your (and the companies) woes with the kit.     I mean he bought a dump pouch for expended mags he is somewhat enlightened - and he never hassled me with my ruck or RAV when I was there...


----------



## MJP (13 Jul 2005)

I think there is someone else that has a hate on for after market gear...especially when it's worn by NCOs.  I haven't been hassled til recently....


----------



## KevinB (14 Jul 2005)

Ah - rhymes with Oh See  ;D
  Tell him to read the CO's directive on kit Col Hope's bars mean a bit more than his...


----------



## edadian (14 Jul 2005)

At the top of my page right now is an ad on this site for cpgear.com. Some of the pics above look like the pouches and vests there. All in CADPAT with plenty of other items for web order. Plenty of pouches there too.


----------



## KevinB (14 Jul 2005)

edadian - CP /Whealers sucks.

Where talking about good quality items that troops use overseas.
Andyboy is quite conversant on making kit and its design.


----------



## pappy (14 Jul 2005)

well Andyboy, you know I'd be interested in a matching Chest Rig   ;D Going into business for your self of did you find a new Job? (hopefuly which ever you perfer)
Keep in touch, let me know the details and costs.


----------



## Andyboy (14 Jul 2005)

Hey Pappy,

How's tricks? Good to see you back here. Check your PMs.

Andrew


----------



## Bomber (19 Jul 2005)

Someone is at it again

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36071&item=6546466928&rd=1


----------



## KevinB (19 Jul 2005)

$800 USD - WOW...

 Hmm  

j/k


----------



## Britney Spears (19 Jul 2005)

Well, the current bid is only USD$355.

Some damn rich airsofters out there....


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (19 Jul 2005)

A pic in the ebay post was used by pappy in the first post of this thread


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Jul 2005)

pappy you aint trying to sell this are you


----------



## KevinB (19 Jul 2005)

I wonder if $2400 USD woudl be unreasonable for a complete DHTC gear set PV and CR in both CADPAT's  

Damn an assaulter could get a nice house downpayment selling kit.

I hear MICH helmets go for about $500 USD - Kifaru EMR $500 the PSP gear etc...


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Jul 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I wonder if $2400 USD woudl be unreasonable for a complete DHTC gear set PV and CR in both CADPAT's



I am sure there are numerous airsofters/paintballers/kit junkies with pockets deep enough, they would be willing to pay any price for something that was designed/used/created/played with/breathed on by JTF2

Which leaves people like you (who just want something practical and useful) Kev out of the running.


----------



## Britney Spears (19 Jul 2005)

> Which leaves people like you (who just want something practical and useful) Kev out of the running.




  






  






 <a href=http://lightfighter.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=PAR-005!015&csurl=/istar.asp?a%3D3%26dept%3DARMOR%26manufacturer%3D015%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D28>Only USD$3150 at lightfighter!</a>


MODS: I hope it is clear that I am not posting an advertisement for lightfighter.com, only pricing information.


----------



## pappy (19 Jul 2005)

who me?   ;D

NAFTA gentlemen.... 

KevinB, you'd be supprised what someone might pay ya for that kit on the open market....

A guy has to build up his retirement accounts right?


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Pacific Safety Product are probably one of the DND Authorized dealer to produce some stuff with CADPAT. But this vest have not the NSN (NATO Stock Number) tag on, so this is not an issue one.



True, no NSN, and no French either, so I reckon its for the US (and others) market, possibley the same model as used by the CF. I just was on Ebay yesterday, and found one of these (same as mentioned above no doubt), and it was well over $300 US and climbing with a buy it now price for over $800.

Totally insane, you would not want to get it dirty, would ya?

My 2 cents.

Wes


----------



## pappy (19 Jul 2005)

KevinB, does yours have NSN #?  

just cleaning out the closet, gotta make some room for her kit....


----------



## Andyboy (20 Jul 2005)

Ahhh now it's all starting to make sense! I would do the same thing in your shoes Pappy!


----------



## KevinB (21 Jul 2005)

Not sure if my stuff has a NSN or not.  Its locked in the cage so I cant check right now.

 I sold my M203 GL, and Ro634 9mm SMG so I have a bit of free cash these days


----------



## KevinB (25 Jul 2005)

NO NSN on my vests - IF I am correct on looking at a buddies as well they dont have them.


----------

